
Local TV set to air discredited 'Plandemic' researcher's conspiracy theory - justin66
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/24/media/sinclair-fauci-conspiracy-bolling/index.html
======
a3n
> Local television stations owned by the Sinclair Broadcast Group

As soon as I read the headline I knew it would be them.

Be careful. Your local station, that you might trust, may have been bought by
them.

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=sinclair+broadcast+group&t=fpas&ia...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=sinclair+broadcast+group&t=fpas&ia=web)

~~~
ShamelessC
John Oliver did a good bit on them on Last Week Tonight, including dozens of
supposedly local news stations repeating the exact same Sinclair script
verbatim. Highly recommend.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvtNyOzGogc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvtNyOzGogc)

~~~
jakeogh
Media coordination is only slightly more advanced when we go "up" one level.
Same talking points; they just bother to reword them or use more effective
(and hence deceptive) psychological techniques. Mr. Oliver knows this, he is
an integrated part of pretending his friends are being honest with their
viewers. Consider watching CNN a year in the past, or any major 'news' source.
Most of what they say is false, or worse.

[http://v6y.net/ownership.jpg](http://v6y.net/ownership.jpg)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16352498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16352498)

~~~
ShamelessC
I disagree but I doubt debate over it would be very interesting on HN.

------
fabian2k
Promoting conspiracy theories like this during a pandemic is extremely
irresponsible, and making a target out of a single person even more so.
Putting a target on people like this can have real consequences.

~~~
ShamelessC
In what way? Do you mean that those who already believe the conspiracies will
see this as even more evidence that "the mainstream media" is trying to sell
some sort of false counter-narrative?

------
justin66
It's interesting that this bounced back and forth and was flagged, not
flagged, and is flagged again. And, of course, interesting that someone felt
they needed to flag it.

------
everybodyknows
>The Sinclair Broadcast Group has drawn criticism in the past for pushing a
conservative political worldview in its newscasts and programming decisions.

Why is CNN dignifying right-wing cranks by categorizing them as
"conservatives"? Mitt Romney and George Will are conservatives -- these people
are something very different.

~~~
krapp
Mitt Romney and George Will are what conservatism used to be, "these people"
are what conservatism has become, what the anti-establishment backlash that
started with the Tea Party and alt-right and which continues with Trumpism has
turned it into.

~~~
everybodyknows
So, all Webster's, Cambridge and American Heritage dictionaries are all of
them wrong? If so, who decides what words mean? Twitter?

[https://ahdictionary.com/word/search.html?q=conservatism](https://ahdictionary.com/word/search.html?q=conservatism)

[https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/conserva...](https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/conservatism)

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/conservatism](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/conservatism)

